# Condom Depot Announces Sponsorship for Doug Marshall April 4th live on Spike TV



## condomdepot (Mar 29, 2013)

Tampa, FL - Condom Depot a leading distributor of condoms and source for safe sex education, announces their sponsorship deal with mixed martial artist Doug “The Rhino” Marshall, April 4th 2013 Bellator Fighting Championship event live on Spike TV. CondomDepot.com will show their support for Marshall as he fights for the belt of the Season eight middleweight tournament against Brett Cooper during the main event fight.
” It’s good to be back! We have always been fans of the MMA, it is an honor and humbling to be asked again to be a sponsor. To our company, our sponsorships extend past the national recognition Condomdepot.com receives. We truly admire the hard work and dedication that these fighters put in to their sport. In the past we have sponsored talented fighters including Andre “The Pitbull” Arlovski, Ed “Short Fuse” Herman, Chris “The Crippler” Leben, and Pete “Drago” Sell, and Gabriel “Napão” Gonzaga. Our participation as a sponsor for these fighters has also been a great way to nationally promote our positive safe sex message. Our entire staff will be cheering for Marshall states Kyle Toops, Marketing Manager of CondomDepot.com.
ABOUT DOUG “THE RHINO” MARSHALL
From Visalia, California, 37-yr old Marshall is the former WEC Light Heavyweight champion. Marshall was also a former WEC North American Heavyweight Champ. In November 2012, Marshall made his debut for Bellator. He faced former ICON Sport Middleweight Champion Kala Hose at Bellator 82.[3] He won the fight via knockout at just 22 seconds in the first round.
In January 2013, Bellator announced Marshall as a competitor in the Season Eight Middleweight tournament. His Quarterfinal fight took place at Bellator 89 against Andreas Spang. He won the fight via knock out in the first round. Marshall then faced Sultan Aliev in the semifinals at Bellator 92. He won via split decision and will now face Brett Cooper in the finals.
His current MMA record is 17-6-0.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Is this a commercial cause this isn't new considering sponsorship pasts.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

I remember when Chris Leben was sponsored by these guys.

With the tag line on his web site - 'When Chris wraps his crippler he always uses condom depot' lol


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

There was a time that I saw guys sponsored by Condom Depot like every event. Spencer Fisher is another name I can think of. I'm not sure why they sponsored so many fighters but they did.


----------

